# Circa 1978 BMX



## kwoodyh (Jun 7, 2017)

Found this picture of my friends Western Flyer BMX from 1978 love to have a set of those Motomag II wheels today heavy as hell but too cool!





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

